# What Squonk to get



## gifgat (28/5/18)

Howdy everyone!
So im looking to get a squonk mod and rda ,this will be my first squonk .
I have about 2k to burn ,kinda want a duel battery squonk but they all sooo ugly ,any suggestions for my budget ? Should i just go single battery ? Don't mind if it's mech or vw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (28/5/18)

gifgat said:


> Howdy everyone!
> So im looking to get a squonk mod and rda ,this will be my first squonk .
> I have about 2k to burn ,kinda want a duel battery squonk but they all sooo ugly ,any suggestions for my budget ? Should i just go single battery ? Don't mind if it's mech or vw


Welcome @gifgat, Damn, you do have a liberal budget. Either your'e loaded or single... LOL.

So much to choose from. RDA, single or dual coil? I would go for the Recurve but it is a single coil.
Mod, what is your preference? Metal, plastic, wood, Mechanical, partially regulated or fully regulated? My preference is the Coppervape Mech Squonker. Cheap but all I will ever need in a squonk mod. 

Buy two of each of the above for the budget you have available..

Regards and welcome again.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## gifgat (28/5/18)

Thanks for he warm welcome! @Raindance 

It's payday soon and I like spending my money before I get it !
That's the first time I've seen that mod and I really like it ! Its the first metal squonk I've seen for that cheap...think its a winner
As for the rda i do prefer dual coil but maybe something that doesn't over squonk and leak easy since im new to it?or is that not really a big thing

been looking at the drop but ppl seem to say it spitbacks allot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/5/18)

Welcome. For dual coils you should go for a dual battery mod if mechanical - for proper battery life. Otherwise a regulated squonker. The 20700 battery Vandyvape 80W Pulse might be a good option.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Adephi (28/5/18)

Recurve ftw. No over squonking and flavour for days. Its a single coil though. 

Vandy vape pulse is all the hype at the moment. Was going to get one but then the Pico Squeeze 2 appeared on the horizon. Will wait for more reviews before I make my choice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## gifgat (28/5/18)

Andre said:


> Welcome. For dual coils you should go for a dual battery mod if mechanical - for proper battery life. Otherwise a regulated squonker. The 20700 battery Vandyvape 80W Pulse might be a good option.


Thanks! Makes sense ,I've been looking at the Vandyvape 80W Pulse and I do like it just kinda feels over priced atm , R1000 for 80 watt squonk im not sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (28/5/18)

gifgat said:


> Thanks! Makes sense ,I've been looking at the Vandyvape 80W Pulse and I do like it just kinda feels over priced atm , R1000 for 80 watt squonk im not sure



The RSQ is the same price region. Thats what they go for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gifgat (28/5/18)

Adephi said:


> Recurve ftw. No over squonking and flavour for days. Its a single coil though.
> 
> Vandy vape pulse is all the hype at the moment. Was going to get one but then the Pico Squeeze 2 appeared on the horizon. Will wait for more reviews before I make my choice.


Yeah its super hyped ,also why im not sure about it ......I have badluck with hyped stuff  like the zeus din't do much for me , can't seem to wick it where it doesn't dry hit after 2 pulls


----------



## Raindance (28/5/18)

gifgat said:


> Thanks for he warm welcome! @Raindance
> 
> It's payday soon and I like spending my money before I get it !
> That's the first time I've seen that mod and I really like it ! Its the first metal squonk I've seen for that cheap...think its a winner
> ...


Spitback is more a function of coils and wicking than the atty itself although it is one of those topics where opinions may be divided. The Recurve is pretty oversquonk resistant due to the airflow design, but there are others with the airflow holes placed high to prevent it. Dead Rabbit comes to mind as well. In practice all RDA's can be oversquonked, some are just easier to than others and yes it is a big thing. Never happens when it is easy to clean your hands and mod.

The single coil atties are nice on a single cell mod due to the lower power draw. Longer battery life, a slight sacrifice in cloud production is about all drawback I can think of. 

Just a word of caution, if you are going the mechanical route be aware the dangers. A good knowledge of coil building and Ohm's law are critical to "mech" safe. A coil with too low a resistance for the cell being used can be fatal. Literally. Please be safe.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gifgat (28/5/18)

Adephi said:


> The RSQ is the same price region. Thats what they go for.


yeah and the rsq is 18650 aswell so pulse wins there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gifgat (28/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Spitback is more a function of coils and wicking than the atty itself although it is one of those topics where opinions may be divided. The Recurve is pretty oversquonk resistant due to the airflow design, but there are others with the airflow holes placed high to prevent it. Dead Rabbit comes to mind as well. In practice all RDA's can be oversquonked, some are just easier to than others and yes it is a big thing. Never happens when it is easy to clean your hands and mod.
> 
> The single coil atties are nice on a single cell mod due to the lower power draw. Longer battery life, a slight sacrifice in cloud production is about all drawback I can think of.
> 
> ...


Thanks I am aware ,been wanting a mech for a while now even if i do get a vw squonk .ill end up still getting a mech aswell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi (28/5/18)

Ohmboy squonker dual battery not that bad looking....have a Google and see mate.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gifgat (28/5/18)

Ugi said:


> Ohmboy squonker dual battery not that bad looking....have a Google and see mate.


Yeah i was looking at it ... probably the best looking x2 battery squank ive seen


----------



## Room Fogger (28/5/18)

gifgat said:


> Yeah its super hyped ,also why im not sure about it ......I have badluck with hyped stuff  like the zeus din't do much for me , can't seem to wick it where it doesn't dry hit after 2 pulls


Welcome @gifgat , for some wicking advice for the Zeus have a look at this link, it may be of some help to you, the Zeus is an amazing tank if it is set up correctly. Tried and tested by quite a number of formites, and no dry hits.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458

As for your quest into squonking, the Pulse seems like a great option for what you want, also with the 20700 battery a bit more cloud time between recharges, but the RSQ is a solid performer if slightly lighter in the trunk with only a 18650 powering it nonetheless, and feedback on the Recurve has been only positive. For mechs make sure that you are up to date with your studies of Ohms law, and battery safety, otherwise it will bite you in the arse, and you may only get one chance.  The Coppervape is a great value option, virtually indestructible, and a good hitter with a Hadaly in my case. The Lost Vape Furyan looks enticing as another mech option, 21700 powered, I’m waiting for mine and the time it is taking is killing me!

It may take you a while to get the correct setup that works perfectly for you, so my advice would be to visit a vape shop and throw some questions at them, run it through the forum, and save yourself a lot of money in the process. I think most would advise that you start with regulated to gain some experience before you move to mech, but in the end the choice is yours.

Wishes for many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chilli (28/5/18)

RSQ with the Recurve. You can't go wrong

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gifgat (28/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome @gifgat , for some wicking advice for the Zeus have a look at this link, it may be of some help to you, the Zeus is an amazing tank if it is set up correctly. Tried and tested by quite a number of formites, and no dry hits.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458
> 
> As for your quest into squonking, the Pulse seems like a great option for what you want, also with the 20700 battery a bit more cloud time between recharges, but the RSQ is a solid performer if slightly lighter in the trunk with only a 18650 powering it nonetheless, and feedback on the Recurve has been only positive. For mechs make sure that you are up to date with your studies of Ohms law, and battery safety, otherwise it will bite you in the arse, and you may only get one chance.  The Coppervape is a great value option, virtually indestructible, and a good hitter with a Hadaly in my case. The Lost Vape Furyan looks enticing as another mech option, 21700 powered, I’m waiting for mine and the time it is taking is killing me!
> ...


Hi , thanks! i'll try that that on the zeus ,just sick atm so won't even taste a dryhit 
atm i realy like the look of the ohmboy with a dead rabbit that someone pmed me picks of ,if i do get that, next month will be some kind of mech ,I'm pretty confident with my ohms law and battery safety , I did allot of research and watched allot of vids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gifgat (28/5/18)

Chilli said:


> RSQ with the Recurve. You can't go wrong


Tnx I'll watch a few vids on youtube ,still have till the first (payday whoop)to decide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gifgat (28/5/18)

And I do have a vapeking like 25 km from me ...maybe i'll go bombard them with questions tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/5/18)

I am going to be the lucky recipient of hcigar aurora soon. Will post the review for it soon, single battery compatible with 18650, 21700 and 20700. Currently using a gbox, awesome but ugly. My hopes are high for this new squonker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/5/18)

gifgat said:


> Howdy everyone!
> So im looking to get a squonk mod and rda ,this will be my first squonk .
> I have about 2k to burn ,kinda want a duel battery squonk but they all sooo ugly ,any suggestions for my budget ? Should i just go single battery ? Don't mind if it's mech or vw


Howdy @gifgat ... my 2c ... I have been through many mech sqounkers.. I have found nirvana with a dotmod sqounk with a 20700 and 3x 28/34 fused clapton on a single coil rda

.. I had 75w mods but never did the trick for me ... 20700 batteries (vapecell or I joy 5leg only) works well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gifgat (28/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am going to be the lucky recipient of hcigar aurora soon. Will post the review for it soon, single battery compatible with 18650, 21700 and 20700. Currently using a gbox, awesome but ugly. My hopes are high for this new squonker


That does look nice ! can't seem to find it in SA shops  so im guessing it is really new ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gifgat (28/5/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> Howdy @gifgat ... my 2c ... I have been through many mech sqounkers.. I have found nirvana with a dotmod sqounk with a 20700 and 3x 28/34 fused clapton on a single coil rda
> 
> .. I had 75w mods but never did the trick for me ... 20700 batteries (vapecell or I joy 5leg only) works well


Yeah that's what i'm afraid of if i go single battery regulated ,why i was thinking x2 battery regulated or 1 battery mech

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/5/18)

Definitely get a 21700 squonk . they give you nearly the run time of a dual if you vaping in the lower range . I would wait on The nikola 100w . should be hitting shelves soon . I'm personally waiting on the Pico squeeze 2 because that size is amazing . 

Here's the nikola

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/5/18)

gifgat said:


> That does look nice ! can't seem to find it in SA shops  so im guessing it is really new ?


Yes. I won it in a giveaway by heavensgifts and think I will be the first in SA to try it. I am really excited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (28/5/18)

Squonk mods that I love are the Therion BF 75C, VT Inbox and the Luxotic. 

Good squonking atties are the Recurve, Drop and Gorge. 

You can't go wrong with a Reo too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gifgat (28/5/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Definitely get a 21700 squonk . they give you nearly the run time of a dual if you vaping in the lower range . I would wait on The nikola 100w . should be hitting shelves soon . I'm personally waiting on the Pico squeeze 2 because that size is amazing .
> 
> Here's the nikola
> View attachment 133426


Just watched a vid on the pico 2 ....all you guys are doing is making more indecisive!!!!!!!  maybe i'll just screw my salary and buy one of everything ....I don't need food and stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gifgat (28/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Yes. I won it in a giveaway by heavensgifts and think I will be the first in SA to try it. I am really excited.


and then sell it to me right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (29/5/18)

I cant say much for other mods and atties but i have 2 luxotics and it works well.
On one i have an ol16 clone and on the other i have a thobino.
1 cell can last me a day and sometimes 4hrs but its all on how you use it,I see you have a sweet budget so maybe try something that one of the other members suggests or something that you see and like.
Either way good luck with your endeavors


Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (29/5/18)

gifgat said:


> Yeah i was looking at it ... probably the best looking x2 battery squank ive seen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Anvil (29/5/18)

My 2c spanner to throw in: if you want dual coil and dual battery I would also go for the Rage dual 18650 mod, paired with a Dead Rabbit 24mm like in the deal above. I use the rabbit 24 with a single coil on my Cut 21700 squonker and it is just great. Battery lasts the whole day. With dual coil it's even better but it tends to eat a single battery quite quick. With the rage you won't have that problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (29/5/18)

Anvil said:


> My 2c spanner to throw in: if you want dual coil and dual battery I would also go for the Rage dual 18650 mod, paired with a Dead Rabbit 24mm like in the deal above. I use the rabbit 24 with a single coil on my Cut 21700 squonker and it is just great. Battery lasts the whole day. With dual coil it's even better but it tends to eat a single battery quite quick. With the rage you won't have that problem.


Like mine.... lol. 

Best device I have ever owned.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (29/5/18)

I'm running the new Pulse 80w Squonk with Recurve RDA and its been heaven vaping ever since. Awesome quality setup. Great value for the price point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (29/5/18)

Why don't you give the Arctic Dolphin Anita 80W squonker a go?
I know that certain vendors regard it as a great device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## gifgat (29/5/18)

Hakhan said:


> View attachment 133439


Oh boy that's hard to say no to ! Hope that special is till up in 2 days !!!


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/5/18)

KZOR said:


> Why don't you give the Arctic Dolphin Anita 80W squonker a go?
> I know that certain vendors regard it as a great device.


I think you would enjoy the aluminum version a lot more as i know it wont feel as cheap as the plastic one. I have the aluminum coming in for delivery although i probably wont even open the box as the pico squeeze 2 seems more fitting for my needs especially in size. This is going to be a good year for 21700 squonkers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Anvil (29/5/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> I think you would enjoy the aluminum version a lot more as i know it wont feel as cheap as the plastic one. I have the aluminum coming in for delivery although i probably wont even open the box as the pico squeeze 2 seems more fitting for my needs especially in size. This is going to be a good year for 21700 squonkers.


That Nikola 100w single 21700 is next on my list with maybe a recurve or dead rabbit SQ. Single 21700 just makes sense to me for single coil all-day devices. Still holding hope that a really decent 21700 with a dna75c comes to our shores at some point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/5/18)

Anvil said:


> That Nikola 100w single 21700 is next on my list with maybe a recurve or dead rabbit SQ. Single 21700 just makes sense to me for single coil all-day devices. Still holding hope that a really decent 21700 with a dna75c comes to our shores at some point.


It is a good looking setup and suprisgly it has the dimensions of the pulse yet it can do 21700. Thats the only reason i did not go for the pulse. Bad desicion by them considering the previous one could fit 21700s

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

